# White Perch as flathead bait?



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive always used Gills and Bullheads, but the idea of using WP poped up one night after being frusturated by so many inactive/dying gills in the warm water of summer. But when we accidentaly catch these perch in Ladue in the N/E that will seem to bite anything you put in the water, I realized how crazy they are, and a cousin of mine has used them in the past and says they are much more hardy than gills, and they fight on the line all night. Does anybody think this is a decent idea for bait, or has anybody used them? 
and I know for sure they are much much easier than catching a ton of gills or bullheads for bait. but ill have to make sure to dispose of the nasty things if nothing takes, instead of throwing them in.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I believe they use wp down in Texas a lot for flathead. In my opinion any active fish will work for bait.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree. The key would be; do they stay alive once the water heats up in the summer. I've yet to see anything that works even close to as good as goldfish/carp, but it would be worth a shot.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> I agree. The key would be; do they stay alive once the water heats up in the summer. I've yet to see anything that works even close to as good as goldfish/carp, but it would be worth a shot.


Yeah those goldfish are tough as hell. I used this one really big goldfish for 3 different trips. After every trip i brought it home with the rest of the leftovers and kept it in one of my tanks. On the 3rd outing after it had 5 hook holes in it and was still unaffected i finally caught a channel with it haha.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

ztmdodge said:


> Yeah those goldfish are tough as hell. I used this one really big goldfish for 3 different trips. After every trip i brought it home with the rest of the leftovers and kept it in one of my tanks. On the 3rd outing after it had 5 hook holes in it and was still unaffected i finally caught a channel with it haha.


Lol, I could have got attached to the damn thing, named it and put it in a bowl after all of that.

where do you guys know of that holds those gold fish for a decent price? i'd probably get 25-50 depending then put them in a 100gal. bait tank and get them fat... Ill mix them up between gills, wp, and gold fish and see what works.


----------

